# PT111 Millenium trigger pull



## kd7kmp

Hello all,

I am new to the forum. I just ran across it the other day. I was very excited to see that there was a forum specifically for Taurus firearms! I am a huge fan of Taurus. I have a PT111 and a Model 627 Total Titanium revolver. Anyhoo...

My first question is in regards to getting a slightly lighter trigger pull out of my PT111. I have had the gun apart several times and I see that the weight of the trigger pull is governed by the strength of the firing pin spring. Is there anything I could do to lighten the spring. I realize that a great deal of care needs to be taken here as too light a spring could cause the cartridge to not discharge. I have polished all the bearing surfaces and that helped smooth out the slightly gritty feel I had when I bought the gun (I got it new about 4 years ago).

I also have another question...is there a spring kit available for my 627 to fine tune it? I have looked around the internet some, but haven't been able to find anything. Thanks for all the help.

Kevin


----------



## cjweeks21

i, too, would love to know how to lighten the trigger pull on the pt111 pro. my buddy just purchased a springfield xd-9. there are all manors of aftermarket trigger kits and what-not for big name, mass produced pistols like xd, or ruger, or whatever, but Im having a harder time finding things for the pt's. I do love taurus; I just want more options and more information.


----------



## BRE346

*PT 111 Millenium Pro trigger pull*

Hi. Here's what I've learned about trigger pull on the PT 111.

The firing pin spring is just strong enough to fire the primer. The firing pin spring establishes the trigger pull. I have fired thousands of rounds through a DA pistol. This isn't too bad, just takes some getting used to. Just make sure the mechanism is clean and properly lubricated. If it's gritty or fouled better let a gunsmith look at it, or worse ( because of the time lag), let Taurus fix it.

I like this gun for a carry.

Ancient airman


----------



## wstarking

I bought a 9mm PT-111 Millennium Edition a number of years ago as my first CC firearm. It took around 400 rounds before the occasional stovepipes stopped, though that might have been due to limp-wristing or other hand movement directly due to the trigger pull as it is just too heavy and long. I feel like I'm fishing with it, pulling in a reel. The trigger must be pulled way further than one would expect out of just about any other handgun, to the point for me where it was distracting and I sometimes confused misfires with the gun's behavior.

I learned that DAO is not for me if these long trigger pulls are normal for them. It was also a good lesson for me not to purchase a handgun I haven't tried on the range, or of that is not possible or practical one that hasn't been reviewed pretty extensively both in written articles and on video-based YouTube spots. 

I still carry it because of its size but make sure to put at least fifty rounds through it a month to make sure I'm practiced up on the unusual trigger pull. One day I'll buy a new CC unit, there have just been too many other things I have wanted to get  But I wouldn't recommend this firearm for anyone that hasn't range-tested it first to make sure it is something you want.


----------



## bayhawk2

I "conceal carry" the PT-111 Millinium Pro 9M.M. on occation.I personally like the long trigger pull.Why?
If I accidently brush up against something and slip the safety off?I still have the long
trigger pull that would have to take place before an accidental firing.Those with "no slack-
light trigger pulls" are scary in my opinion.I also carry the Ruger LCP,which also has the long trigger pull.I want my "conceal carry"pistols to shoot,only when I want them to.


----------

